# injecting clexane in stomach during preg



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hi, I am 26 wks preg and just been put on clexane injections as I'm at risk of DVT, - the nurse said it was okay to do them in my stomach, just wanted to check this was correct as a friend was told not to do them there after 12 wks of pregnancy. 
Also, I was wondering how/ if  the clexane could affect blood loss during delivery. I lost about half a litre of blood when I had DD1 which I know isn't a vast amount but have worried myself that the clexane will lead to serious blood loss this time   I should have asked the consultant all this today but my brain seems to turn to mush during appointments, 
thanks in advance, spooks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi spooks

As far as I am aware it is safe to give in your abdomen. But this advice can change so I would double check with either your gp/ pharmacist or the ask the pharmacist section on here. 

Your blood loss with you dd is normal  if youd have had a haemorraghe then they may have considered the effect of clexane  With regard to your labour this time we don't usually stop it before hand. The would stop it while in labour or I'd planned caesarean stop your dose for that day. 

However as you're concerned discuss it with your consultant when you next go to hospital. I presume you are going again before your due date?


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks, yes seeing cons lots before due date so will double check then


----------

